# People Who Feel That Poppea Is Only For A "Specialized Audience"



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw this comment recently at the _Gramophone_ messageboard:

====Begin Comment====

Monteverdi's _The Coronation of Poppea_ constitutes a definite landmark of its time and of the development of the genre, but, like most early Operas, cannot become a mainstream work of the world repertory. It is a 'specialty' work that is rarely performed and recorded. It normally attracts the interest of those most involved with the genre and its success relies mostly on the STAGE productions rather than the audio recordings. It is not surprising that the video products work more successfully than the CD's.

The fact that it has been performed in most opera houses every now and then does NOT make it a frequent mainstream work of the repertory. It is still a work of special interest, performed by specialised groups and performers and its overall impact is not at the same level as the great works of the Classical or Romantic periods. Though we're all supposed to acclaim it as Monteverdi's masterpiece, a few musicians such as Rene Jacobs seem to me more reasonable in stating clearly that he sees it as an _"uneven, workshop piece"_ by a team of composers, though still _"one of the greatest operas of the 17th century"_.... I personally have always preferred _L'Orfeo_

Also, I can tell you that, for example, in Asia (in the Classical Music thriving triangle of China, South Korea and Japan), _Poppea_ is almost non-existent and Monteverdi, as most composers of early Baroque are virtually never performed, except on very special occasions.

====End Comment====

Two questions:

1) What do you make of his claim that if it weren't for all the _Poppea_ videos there would be fewer lovers of this opera?

2) Are you a huge fan of Nikolaus Harnoncourt's totally complete *audio* recording from 1974 which "accounted for every scrap of recitative" and lasts over 3 hours and 30 minutes? And how often do you listen to it?

http://store.acousticsounds.com/images/large/UTLF_641974__81089__03052012094710-5776.jpg


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I saw this last week. 
In response to you questions...
1) I think it's true but I could argue the same thing with any opera. Videos reach a lot of people.
2) I'm not but mainly because I think there's better ones out there...Gardiner/English Baroque soloists.
It's a smaller orchestra but I think it helps the singers where in other recordings the voices are a bit muddy.


----------

